# How much beer have you brewed this year



## Gregos (29/10/16)

698 litres so far this year


----------



## barls (29/10/16)

not enough


----------



## Yob (30/10/16)

~1750


----------



## Bridgey23 (30/10/16)

552. As this is my first year I've been gathering kit and refining techniques I am finding I can't brew as much as I'd like due to work taking up too much time. If I only had another 7 fermenting fridges. Brewing only 23l batches doesn't help either. I will keep on working on my processes and hopefully double that output next year. 
Yob your a machine[emoji482]


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (30/10/16)

yes like a duracell vibrator...


----------



## Stouter (30/10/16)

I feel like a real slack bastard after reading these comments. I'm slowly approaching about 170L, with only two batches out of that being all grain. Only got one temp controlled 23L fermenter right now. Ramping up before the Summer heat sets in though with a second fermenter I'll be running. Don't think I'll be catching up to the sort of heady figures mentioned by those above though.

What the hell are you guys doing with all that, is it on an I.V drip feed, or are youse extra generous to your mates?


----------



## Nebes (30/10/16)

Jan to july brewed 150l can kits.
July till present i finished my 4v AG and have brewed 439l past 3 weeks being 220L of that since upgrading my pots


----------



## Coalminer (30/10/16)

600L so far


----------



## abyss (30/10/16)

I've done 861 litres since 26th June and I'm in the process of a new one now. I like looking at em not for em.


----------



## SBOB (30/10/16)

I think we need another thread with 'how much beer have you drunk this year'

some of those brewing numbers are huge


----------



## Dan Pratt (30/10/16)

520L

On target for my annual 600Lt


----------



## Nullnvoid (30/10/16)

I'm obviously a light weight, only brewed 117 litres. 

But not able to drink as much currently so I still have ample waiting to be drunk, and no friends who like quality beer.

However my to do list of beers I want to brew when I have time is friggin' huge!!!! Get's bigger every day as I dream and plan.


----------



## Grott (30/10/16)

bloody hell, 1242 litres and only 110 litres that hasn't been drunk yet!


----------



## JDW81 (30/10/16)

Bugger all for me unfortunately.

Started a new Job in Jan, which has taken up a lot of time and also looking for new houses to buy, so lots of time tarting up the old place for tenants and inspecting houses on weekends.

Need to pull out my finger though, got the whole family for christmas and my home brew well is much dry at the moment.


----------



## QldKev (30/10/16)

Somewhere > 10,000L? :chug:


But most was at work


----------



## mofox1 (30/10/16)

626L... hopefully advancing that number tomorrow with a belgian something thingy.

Hmm. That's somewhat north of 2 thousand pots of beer. Good thing I drink them by the pint!


----------



## Goose (30/10/16)

880 but I feel slack compared to some of you blokes..... -_-


----------



## rude (30/10/16)

11 cubes so 253 Litres

The year isn't over yet so hope to add a couple more


----------



## jyo (30/10/16)

600 l on the dot. With a shoulder op and a couple of episodes with putting my back out, I was expecting to see a number almost half that :unsure:


----------



## welly2 (30/10/16)

414 litres - 18 brew days.


----------



## malt junkie (30/10/16)

barls said:


> not enough


same


----------



## indica86 (30/10/16)

over 1000


----------



## Crakkers (30/10/16)

grott said:


> bloody hell, 1242 litres and only 110 litres that hasn't been drunk yet!


That's insane......well done!
I thought I'd been drinking quite a bit this year, but clearly I've still got some work to do - 396 litres.


----------



## Vini2ton (30/10/16)

420 litres and that's starting in early may. 20 litre all grain BIAB brews. All bottled and delicious. Quality over quantity comrades.


----------



## Phoney (30/10/16)

Bugger all as I was O/S for 4+ months, drinking mostly crappy eurolagers (but nice wine). But I'm back in the game and catching up! 

Protip: If you ever leave for an extended period of time, make sure you stow away at least a full keg and a cube full of wort ready to pitch for when you return. You'll thank your prior wisdom and foresight like a prepper on doomsday.


----------



## Grott (30/10/16)

Crakkers said:


> That's insane......well done!
> I thought I'd been drinking quite a bit this year, but clearly I've still got some work to do - 396 litres.



Recently saw a comic strip, Hagar I think and it went like this " did you get a big gut by drinking a lot of beer or do you drink a lot of beer because you have a big gut" 

I'm now doing the latter


----------



## Helles (30/10/16)

765 lts for me 
Bit slow this year was over 900 last year 
Will have try a little harder next year


----------



## wildburkey (30/10/16)

I feel slack after viewing this thread, >300L for me and ready to knock out another 55L of a 150 lashes knock off, tomorrow.


----------



## spog (30/10/16)

I'm in a similar position as Phoney,time and circumstances have been against me.
Prolly 80 litres so far this year, I've got a lot of catching up to do,maybe next year.


----------



## Coldspace (30/10/16)

Approx... 900 ltrs. Maybe another final lager double batch before Christmas . Got thirsty family...


----------



## Danscraftbeer (30/10/16)

748lt, approx..
Some isn't to be opened for 2 years. Some given away. Some not so great and used for beer traps for garden pests. No ditch beers anymore.
One unhoped wheat cider just to convert into vinegar.


----------



## Chridech (30/10/16)

16 x 23L batches so far. 368L. Plus 800L of my Saison brewed at a local brewery, if that counts. My consumption compared to pre-brewing days has tripled! Now that I've got the big beers out of my system time to brew to brew some milds, session beers and Lagers for summer. Something that will go down well with the Corona drinkers that drop in.


----------



## yum beer (30/10/16)

with one more batch to brew before xmas and one before new year I will finish at 323 litres plus 8 litres of cider and 5 litres of mead.


----------



## Killer Brew (30/10/16)

Around 200 litres so far. Not as much as I would like to brew but more than enough for me to drink.


----------



## damoninja (30/10/16)

Vini2ton said:


> 420


litres of smoke exhaled?


----------



## damoninja (30/10/16)

About 250L myself, ballpark. Almost all to myself except the whole keg that mates was knocked at a party last Saturday.


----------



## pajs (31/10/16)

8 different beers at 12 litres each, so 96 litres for me. Might sneak another one or two ferments in for November then that's it until Autumn next year.


----------



## abyss (31/10/16)

abyss said:


> I've done 861 litres since 26th June and I'm in the process of a new one now. I like looking at em not for em.


OK with the latest on its way I'm up to 882 litres for 4 months work so hopefully I should reach my target of 2646 litres per annum.
I only drink Middies though and I try to keep my Old Girl plenty of bottles to sample also cider for the Missus and my two sons love to smash whatever is on tap.
I'm thinking of purposely brewing something with an infection and then piss in it to serve to all the freeloading neighbours.


----------



## Flaminghedgehog (31/10/16)

320L so far. Split 50/50 with my old man. Should get in another 2 x 40L batches before christmas so 400L for the year.


----------



## idzy (31/10/16)

Been a quiet year... similar to JDW81, been working on house stuff.

6 brews in total. 3x60 litres on the 4v and 2x500 and 1x150 on the big system so 1330 in all. Had a six month break, and trying to get back into it for summer.


----------



## sp0rk (31/10/16)

Next to nothing, I think 140L all up
Moved in November last year and didn't brew until I think February, then was busy with finding work, then getting work and the majority of weekends have been spent exploring the Hunter Valley and Upper Hunter since then.
And despite not really drinking much since moving, I've put on 13kg


----------



## damoninja (31/10/16)

sp0rk said:


> And despite not really drinking much since moving, I've put on 13kg


I put on a few kg since I've been brewing, but I attribute that to also letting my diet slip and going to the gym less (also after moving house and offices, incidentally) since I've settled I've brewed more, drank more, eaten better and exercise more frequently. My (fl)abs aren't looking so bad again. 

Lost ~5kg in 8 weeks not even trying that hard, now that summer's around the corner I'll be coming out of hibernation and getting active a lot more frequently as soon as this rain buggers off too.


----------



## amarks6 (31/10/16)

840 litres - including 126 for my daughter's wedding.


----------



## sp0rk (31/10/16)

damoninja said:


> I put on a few kg since I've been brewing, but I attribute that to also letting my diet slip and going to the gym less (also after moving house and offices, incidentally) since I've settled I've brewed more, drank more, eaten better and exercise more frequently. My (fl)abs aren't looking so bad again.
> 
> Lost ~5kg in 8 weeks not even trying that hard, now that summer's around the corner I'll be coming out of hibernation and getting active a lot more frequently as soon as this rain buggers off too.


I smashed a soft disc in my back not long before I moved, riding trail bikes
So I haven't been in the gym, plus still eating like I'm powerlifting hasn't helped
Finally getting back on the bandwagon, back is still rooted, but I'm walking morning and evening and eating better


----------



## abyss (31/10/16)

damoninja said:


> I put on a few kg since I've been brewing, but I attribute that to also letting my diet slip and going to the gym less (also after moving house and offices, incidentally) since I've settled I've brewed more, drank more, eaten better and exercise more frequently. My (fl)abs aren't looking so bad again.
> 
> Lost ~5kg in 8 weeks not even trying that hard, now that summer's around the corner I'll be coming out of hibernation and getting active a lot more frequently as soon as this rain buggers off too.


I've lost over 20kg by cutting out rum and coke, sugar and All processed food.


----------



## Rocker1986 (31/10/16)

400L approx. so far this year. 17 batches varying between 21 and 25 litres each. That's including a 25L cube of Bo Pils that's waiting to be fermented. Probably about normal rate for me, I don't drink a shitload and I only have one FV.


----------



## dannymars (31/10/16)

1100L

:blush:
jeeez, was not expecting it to add up to that much..... That's not including communal brews with mates at their place... which would be another 80L


----------



## DigitalGiraffe (31/10/16)

12 batches so about 250ish litres.


----------



## Kingy (31/10/16)

I'm not adding mine up.


----------



## peekaboo_jones (31/10/16)

About 200L, 50L was a gift to my brother for his birthday.
About half as much compared to the previous year. Mainly kit and bits but now doing AG when I have time


----------



## BradG (31/10/16)

14 batches, so about 300litres. 

Last year 36 batches = 800litres


----------



## Vini2ton (31/10/16)

damoninja said:


> litres of smoke exhaled?


Que? No more smoke. Only beer.


----------



## BKBrews (31/10/16)

> I put on a few kg since I've been brewing, but I attribute that to also letting my diet slip and going to the gym less (also after moving house and offices, incidentally) since I've settled I've brewed more, drank more, eaten better and exercise more frequently. My (fl)abs aren't looking so bad again.
> 
> Lost ~5kg in 8 weeks not even trying that hard, now that summer's around the corner I'll be coming out of hibernation and getting active a lot more frequently as soon as this rain buggers off too.


This is what I have been worried about since becoming hooked on brewing. I haven't put on a lot of weight yet (have hovered between 85kg and 92kg for about a year - I fluctuate easily), but I can see how easy it would be. I eat extremely well and hit the gym 4 - 6 times per week plus sports, so I think once I settle into a brewing schedule and the excitement wears off, it will normalise. Part of my reason for getting into brewing was that I enjoy it and part of it was also being able to make stuff for others. So I've never drunk that much myself (never during the week and only on weekends with something on) and I'm hoping that won't change too much.

On topic, I've only brewed about 55L and another 23L on the way. Have barely drank 20L of that, but some of it needs to be tipped (water issues elsewhere mentioned).


----------



## spog (31/10/16)

abyss said:


> OK with the latest on its way I'm up to 882 litres for 4 months work so hopefully I should reach my target of 2646 litres per annum.
> I only drink Middies though and I try to keep my Old Girl plenty of bottles to sample also cider for the Missus and my two sons love to smash whatever is on tap.
> I'm thinking of purposely brewing something with an infection and then piss in it to serve to all the freeloading neighbours.


Holy snappin duckshit!
What the F do you do in your spare time?


----------



## Schooner_downunder (31/10/16)

Brewed a paltry 240ish liters, working alot more weekends than planned and social things that was told I must go to...


----------



## Weizguy (31/10/16)

Just counting the 2500 litres that I was part of the crew who brewed an IPA at Murray's 2 weekends ago for Bitter and Twisted next weekend,
and the 600 litres of Maibock that my club, HUB, brewed at the Black Duck earlier this year, puts me out in front of most of you already.

It's too early to come in with a tally, so ask me in December, when this thread usually runs. Gosh!


----------



## Mozz (31/10/16)

399 let's say 400 L since Jan.
Don't know if I should be proud or ashamed after seeing some of the numbers [emoji15].


----------



## abyss (31/10/16)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Just counting the 2500 litres that I was part of the crew who brewed an IPA at Murray's 2 weekends ago for Bitter and Twisted next weekend,
> and the 600 litres of Maibock that my club, HUB, brewed at the Black Duck earlier this year, puts me out in front of most of you already.
> 
> It's too early to come in with a tally, so ask me in December, when this thread usually runs. Gosh!


Is this a challenge ?


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (31/10/16)

abyss said:


> Is this a challenge ?


If so do we include wine and cider?


----------



## abyss (31/10/16)

Lyrebird_Cycles said:


> If so do we include wine and cider?


I guess so, as long as it makes you happy and you only drink middies.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (31/10/16)

A while ago I came across a gentleman who was enjoying a glass of wine in the park.

It was before midday: a touch early, I thought, but each to his own. The fact that is was a middy of sweet sherry? Well he seemed to be enjoying it.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (31/10/16)

I haven't worked out how much I've brewed, but it would be 500 ish at a guess. 

It seems many of us would struggle if the Government ever brought in a law similar to the home brewing law in Germany, where you are only allowed to brew 200 litres a year.

That'd be unAstrayan.


----------



## fletcher (31/10/16)

184 

brewing with a new baby...tough haha


----------



## abyss (1/11/16)

spog said:


> Holy snappin duckshit!
> What the F do you do in your spare time?


In my spare time I go fishing and have a few middies.


----------



## menoetes (1/11/16)

Around 700lts? That's calculated on running two fermenters at a time and brewing close to non-stop... which I'm pretty sure I've done this year.

And considering how little I have beer I have left by the time the next twin batch is ready to drink - it's a little worrying :unsure:


----------



## sp0rk (1/11/16)

Black Devil Dog said:


> I haven't worked out how much I've brewed, but it would be 500 ish at a guess.
> 
> It seems many of us would struggle if the Government ever brought in a law similar to the home brewing law in Germany, where you are only allowed to brew 200 litres a year.
> 
> That'd be unAstrayan.


There's a few sources around that say when Whitlam made homebrewing legal, the limit was 1100L, but I can't find anything in current legislation that says that


----------



## Midnight Brew (1/11/16)

Currently at 620L with a heap of full cubes. I can't see me brewing too much more this year except a few batches for bottles to age. I need to start planning what will be on tap Xmas day.


----------



## Moad (1/11/16)

Nowhere near as much as I'd have liked. The new build has blown out by several months. I'd guess somewhere around 1000L this year. Next year will likely be triple that, I have thirsty friends.


----------



## petesbrew (17/11/16)

Looking at my brew files I've only done 7 brews this year - starting my 8th this morning. Can't say in litres as some might be double batches.

Very lazy, but with lots of my stuff breaking from wear and tear, it's getting to that point in a hobby where I'm starting to lose the passion.
However, Summer is too damn close, and it's time for the seasonal favourite, Tony's Bullshead Summer Saison.


----------



## Blind Dog (17/11/16)

idzy said:


> Been a quiet year... similar to JDW81, been working on house stuff.
> 
> 6 brews in total. 3x60 litres on the 4v and 2x500 and 1x150 on the big system so 1330 in all. Had a six month break, and trying to get back into it for summer.


For some reason I just find that hilarious - quiet year, 6 brews, 1330 litres

Did you ever put up a thread or pics of your bid system? Would love to see it


----------



## Moad (17/11/16)

500L! whaaaaaaat?! Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Matplat (17/11/16)

Jeez.... just counted through my batches and I'm only up to 300l so far.

Some of you blokes are unreal! Clearly I've got some ground to make up between now and new years!


----------



## Grott (18/11/16)

Matplat said:


> Jeez....
> 
> Some of you blokes are unreal! Clearly I've got some ground to make up between now and new years!







Start drinking.
Cheers


----------



## HardEight (18/11/16)

Bang on 1000L ... (20 x 50L) ...So far...
Still have a few brews left in the year.


----------



## spog (18/11/16)

HardEight said:


> Bang on 1000L ... (20 x 50L) ...So far...
> Still have a few brews left in the year.


1000 litres holy snappin duckshit!
That's drinking 2.7 litres a day...fark once upon a time I could do that but not anymore.
Honestly some you Brewers have far too much time on your hands,do you have gardeners,cleaners ? Or have finely honed time management skills ?
1000 L ...farrrrk.


----------



## niftinev (18/11/16)

about 230L here, on the go slow have to watch my weight

couple more 23L batches between now and christmas


----------



## yankinoz (18/11/16)

Black Devil Dog said:


> I haven't worked out how much I've brewed, but it would be 500 ish at a guess.
> 
> It seems many of us would struggle if the Government ever brought in a law similar to the home brewing law in Germany, where you are only allowed to brew 200 litres a year.
> 
> That'd be unAstrayan.


That'd be unenforceable even in an orderly society like Germany. Who keeps count? Do you have to show i.d. and sign every time you buy malt?

I'm at about 280L. You brewers up in the 1000L range, I hope your friends help a lot with consumption. This is your liver speaking.


----------



## HardEight (18/11/16)

spog said:


> 1000 litres holy snappin duckshit!
> That's drinking 2.7 litres a day...fark once upon a time I could do that but not anymore.
> Honestly some you Brewers have far too much time on your hands,do you have gardeners,cleaners ? Or have finely honed time management skills ?
> 1000 L ...farrrrk.





yankinoz said:


> You brewers up in the 1000L range, I hope your friends help a lot with consumption. This is your liver speaking.


I'm 40, have a good job, family and a kid, do 100L brew days (2x50L ferment one, cube the other), drink on average a corny a week, and I love it!
Fully functional alcoholism I think they call it... I only drink beer, nothing else, and it's usually about 5%... and I don't eat junk... Drink Yourself Thin I say! lol 

175 brews and counting....

My liver and I have a good relationship... :wub: and I have a large... garden, with hops... :drinks:


----------



## Beamer (18/11/16)

If my maths is right its about 900L, I brew no chill every week some times twice and now its summer time i can manage three fermentors at a time, one being a saison.

A beautiful hobby but only my first year with all grain so alot of experimenting and novelty going on.

I remember the days when buying two boxes for $75 was a good deal. Ha!


----------



## Rocker1986 (19/11/16)

I'm up to 425L including the brew that I'm brewing today which is my 18th batch for the year. There will be 3 or 4 more brewed before the end of the year but they probably won't be fermented by then.


----------



## abyss (19/11/16)

HardEight said:


> I'm 40, have a good job, family and a kid, do 100L brew days (2x50L ferment one, cube the other), drink on average a corny a week, and I love it!
> Fully functional alcoholism I think they call it... I only drink beer, nothing else, and it's usually about 5%... and I don't eat junk... Drink Yourself Thin I say! lol
> 
> 175 brews and counting....
> ...


I'm similar to you I drink about one a week and eat from my garden. I only drink beer or water and don't eat anything processed.
Shit food makes you fat not beer.


----------



## BKBrews (19/11/16)

abyss said:


> I'm similar to you I drink about one a week and eat from my garden. I only drink beer or water and don't eat anything processed.
> Shit food makes you fat not beer.


Excess calories make you fat, doesn't matter where they come from....


----------



## abyss (19/11/16)

BKBrews said:


> Excess calories make you fat, doesn't matter where they come from....


But I only drink middies.


----------



## Rocker1986 (19/11/16)

That's probably why I'm only at about 400L this year... 3 cornies lasts me about 2 months.


----------



## Coldspace (22/11/16)

Just cracked a 1000 ltrs with my current Christmas batches away.

I proballly drink 50 % of this, half a corny a week. That's enough for me . But get a few blokes around on a Saturday night and 2-3 cornies are gone
Having this craft is good and bad lol. Especially when my brother and close mate want to fill a stainless growler each week and take home, they do buy me a few if we go out so all good, but I do some weeks say no when stocks are low.Lucky bulk buys keep cost in track, now I've got these awesome mini kegs, a few BBQ invites are coming up and not at my place, which the old wife has said bout bloody time we go somewhere else lol.

I tell them all, you put the rib on the bone on a BBQ and some prawns lol and I'll bring a keg lol,
Well a mini one ha

I can see my self having to get a bigger brew setup the way it's going, poor grain father gets a work out even when double batching .


----------

